# K1 only works if plugged in



## lauraj (Jun 6, 2009)

I dropped my Kindle (it fell out of its case) and it froze. I reset it - nothing happened. I plugged it in to charge and left it for a few hours. When I came back, the screen saver was on, and it woke up like it should have. I unplugged it and it froze again. When i plugged it back in, the screen flashed black a few times and then went back to the home screen. It forgot where I'd been reading. Has anyone else had this happen? I can't contact CS until the morning, and I'm anxious to be able to read sans charger. Any ideas?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Did you try a reset with it plugged in? That is the way that is recommended.


----------



## lauraj (Jun 6, 2009)

No, but I will now, and I'll keep my fingers crossed.
Should it be turned on?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

From Leslie's FAQ at the top of the page:
: Help! My Kindle is frozen!

A: First off, take a deep breath and relax. More than likely your Kindle is fine.

If your Kindle is frozen, you will need to do a reset. Start with a soft reset: press the Alt-Shift-R keys at the same time. (Shift is the one that looks like an up arrow.) If that doesn't work, plug your Kindle into the charger and try again.

If the soft reset doesn't work, try a hard reset. Turn your Kindle over. Take the grey cover off. You see a small hole labeled, "Reset." Take a paper clip and press it in the hole. Hold for 5-10 seconds. Again, if that doesn't work, try again with the Kindle plugged into the charger.

Be patient. Give it a few seconds to reset. Watch the silver blinking boxes in the cursor bar. That let's you know if something is going on.

If the soft/hard reset with the combination of being plugged into the charger doesn't work, you should probably call customer service.

Why do Kindles freeze up? I am sure there are many reasons but the most common seem to be: 1) letting the battery charge run down too low, so that there is not enough power to refresh the page; and 2) pushing too many buttons in quick succession, thus interfering with the memory.

The Kindle also indexes the books that are loaded onto it, so that the search function will work properly. If you have downloaded a lot of books or a very large book and you interrupt the Kindle is in the process of indexing, that might cause it to freeze.


----------



## lauraj (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks - i guess that's a yes. The kindle was off when it fell, so I didn't know if I should turn it on (it didn't say in the user's guide that came with it either).


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

I am sorry, yes it should be on.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

lauraj, sorry to hear about your problem.  
Welcome to the Boards.  I hope your K1 is okay this morning.  Let us know.
deb


----------



## lauraj (Jun 6, 2009)

The hard reset with it plugged in and turned on didn't work, so I did a hard reset with it unplugged and turned on, and wiggled the battery around a bit. It's working now! Thanks so much for the help.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Doesn't sound like I was much help, you fixed it. I will file that away for future reference. Glad it is working.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

lauraj said:


> wiggled the battery around a bit


That might have been your problem - the battery connector might have been disconnected, or just barely connecting.


----------



## kevindorsey (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like the battery is busted?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

kevindorsey said:


> Looks like the battery is busted?


Why on earth would you say that if it is working now?


----------

